# Orchestral Tools "groundbreaking" announcements



## zolhof (Dec 21, 2018)

I didn't see this posted here... from OT's latest newsletter:






"THE SECRET OF CHANGE
IS TO FOCUS ALL OF YOUR ENERGY,
NOT FIGHTING THE OLD,
BUT ON BUILDING THE NEW."

Dear Newsletter,

we are delighted to invite you to the Orchestral Tools Keynote Event on January 22, 2019 at the Paramount Theatre Hollywood. Following the groundbreaking announcements, the Orchestral Tools team would like to welcome you to a Get Together for a drink in the Paramount Foyer.

Save your spot on our guestlist until January 4, at the latest.
We have limited capacity.

======================================

Do I smell the Holkenborg brass? Berlin Choir? Half-Life 3?


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 21, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2018)

zolhof said:


> I didn't see this posted here... from OT's latest newsletter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opening an office in LA?


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2018)

I’ve had a feeling with the recent sales that they’ve been preparing for something big next year. A Studio style set of instruments recorded in Hollywood perhaps?


----------



## whiskers (Dec 21, 2018)

this better mean Berlin Choirs :3


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2018)

whiskers said:


> this better mean Berlin Choirs :3


I don't think you announce Berlin Choirs in Hollywood. Unfortunately.

The announcement also scans to me like a big change in business structure—opening a new big office to oversee a major new line of products (as per @galactic orange's suggestion), a new partnership, something along those lines.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 21, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I don't think you announce Berlin Choirs in Hollywood. Unfortunately.
> 
> The announcement also scans to me like a big change in business structure—opening a new big office to oversee a major new line of products (as per @galactic orange's suggestion), a new partnership, something along those lines.



Let a man cat dream, ok?


----------



## Brendon Williams (Dec 21, 2018)

zolhof said:


> Half-Life 3?


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 21, 2018)

Overwhelmed !! 

Already cool with current So Cal creator … _sounds like:_ Audiobro !


----------



## NoamL (Dec 21, 2018)

Too soon for Holkenbrass surely?


----------



## zolhof (Dec 21, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I don't think you announce Berlin Choirs in Hollywood. Unfortunately.
> 
> The announcement also scans to me like a big change in business structure—opening a new big office to oversee a major new line of products (as per @galactic orange's suggestion), a new partnership, something along those lines.



At this point, we're just wishful thinking... but they did mention announcement*s*, so my best bet would be their involvement in JXL's community-driven brass library. The timing seems right.


----------



## Vik (Dec 21, 2018)

Berlin Strings hasn’t had any updates for a long time (if ever?). Maybe they have been working on a new generation string library which is modular (like Afflatus, SF Studio Strings, LASS and Chris Hein Ensemble Strings), offers more vibrato control than BS, and full legatos and other articulations within one single Kontakt instance?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2018)

Vik said:


> Berlin Strings hasn’t had any updates for a long time (if ever?). Maybe they have been working on a new generation string library which is modular (like Afflatus, SF Studio Strings, LASS and Chris Hein Ensemble Strings), offers more vibrato control than BS, and full legatos and other articulations within one single Kontakt instance?


Why announce it in Hollywood?


----------



## Architekton (Dec 21, 2018)

Junkie XL brass


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 21, 2018)

cool, this will temper my last 2018 hurrah.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 21, 2018)

An intimate chamber woodwinds library for the next Mad Max installment maybe...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 21, 2018)

think bigger.


----------



## kevthurman (Dec 21, 2018)

My dream future OT library is a Chinese instrument set, but I doubt that would be announced in Hollywood either. It's probably what others are saying above, some big change on the business end mixed with a new product line.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 21, 2018)

Architekton said:


> Junkie XL brass



Can't wait to miss that.


----------



## gjelul (Dec 21, 2018)

I got that invitiation as well and am thinking to attend. The fact that the event is at Paramount Studios may have something to do with 'Hollywood'  However, the NAMM show is also in January and imo, it's mostly bcs of that. OT is always at NAMM, makes sense that they'll be anouncing something new in January. As for groundbreaking announcement(s), yes, looks like we're getting some new samples (hopefully, updates to existing main libraries).... Either way I don't think it will be something that will save lives


----------



## HBen (Dec 21, 2018)

Orchestral Tools Junkie XL Brass.....


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 21, 2018)

Yes, I got this keynote event announcement, and event invite, so.. I registered to attend.

Hopefully it's something very interesting that OT is cooking up for next year, that's worth attending in person, looking forward to meeting the OT team, and other composers attending the event, and having some fun too.


----------



## HBen (Dec 21, 2018)

Clearance sales for old Berlin product line, and form a new Los Angeles-based product line......


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2018)

kevthurman said:


> My dream future OT library is a Chinese instrument set, but I doubt that would be announced in Hollywood either. It's probably what others are saying above, some big change on the business end mixed with a new product line.


That’s funny. Mine is a complete library of Japanese instruments. In fact, a line of world instruments would definitely have my interest. But I’m not confident that enough people would be interested to make it worthwhile, but if the products were high quality then they might draw in more users than expected. What I’m sure of is that I‘d want such libraries recorded in a smaller studio setting. So if OT goes that direction then I’ll start dropping hints and requests.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 21, 2018)

I woke up in the middle of night and couldn't immediately sleep and started to read the forum and this thread. Funnily when I slept again I saw a dream about this. In the dream Junkie bought OT for 40 000 $ and moved the premises to the unknown location and started as OT's new boss. Then the big event was located in some kind of massive warehouse where there was DJ and lots of young people too. Then Mr. Holkenborg appeared behind DJ set and started to drop the Holken brass through massive PA-system. I remember thinking that the trombones had quite amount of bite but missing lows especially when played through a PA-system.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 21, 2018)

Vik said:


> Berlin Strings hasn’t had any updates for a long time (if ever?).


Berlin Strings had an update, in 2015 they did the first one to version 2.0 where they introduced capsule, but also recorded and added new articulations, in particular exposed spiccato & fingered legato. Another update which wasn´t tied specifically to berlin strings but the whole collection was the capsule update to 2.5. 

However back to topic: I got that mail too and deleted it.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 21, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I got that mail too and deleted it.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 21, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


>



Hahaha, absolutely


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 21, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


>



Yeah....happy holidays.  And thank you for the cool montage, I dig it! But man. there is no hate or something. Just simply I am a bit worn out to get overly excited by reading such groundbreaking mails..

PS: I suffer from the spitfire mail syndrome a bit..


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 21, 2018)

Spitfire has a Hans Zimmer product line, OT might try to team up with another big name, and why not a fellow German like Junkie XL? And Junkie kind of preannounced a product, hmm.

Over a year ago, OT said an update (Revive) to BWW expansion A would come but never did. WW's remain kind-of a mess with no real common mic's and arts. This might mean a new line instead. 

I've also always found strange that nobody else started sampling at Sony (where Cinesamples does). That's the best sounding hall around, and CS puts out extremely few libraries these days.

And the recent mega sales of the last months might mean than other competing products will come?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 21, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Spitfire has a Hans Zimmer product line, OT might try to team up with another big name, and why not a fellow German like Junkie XL? And Junkie kind of preannounced a product, hmm.


Isn't Holkenborg from the Netherlands?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Christof (Dec 21, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> Isn't Holkenborg from the Netherlands?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Yes


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 21, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Over a year ago, OT said an update (Revive) to BWW expansion A would come but never did. WW's remain kind-of a mess with no real common mic's and arts. This might mean a new line instead.



I wonder if this is what "not fighting the old" meant.


zolhof said:


> NOT FIGHTING THE OLD,


Stepping away from the Berlin series and moving on.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2018)

Raphioli said:


> I wonder if this is what "not fighting the old" meant.
> 
> Stepping away from the Berlin series and moving on.


If they release a new series without an update to BWW Exp A then I’m out. I’ll give my money to other developers. I’ve given them enough as it is. Taking a while to fulfill a promise is one thing. But just moving on without a word would make me regret supporting them until now.


----------



## ScoreFace (Dec 22, 2018)

I like OT for their courageous way in this business! Starting with a niche lib like orchestral string runs only a few years ago, they have made huge steps and are now one of the leading companies when it comes to sampling. 

I’m really looking forward to what they are doing next and I have the feeling that it will indeed be something exciting.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 22, 2018)

Who knows, maybe they've decided to move to the Steinberg Halion platform?


----------



## tim727 (Dec 22, 2018)

This feels so Spitfire-esque.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 22, 2018)

Spitfire-esque indeed, but I don't think it's a bad thing.

I'm just wondering why this kind of cool events happens in strange cities like LA, and never in the sweetest place in the world : FRANCE - And more especially in the 500 inhabitants town I'm living in ?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 22, 2018)

tim727 said:


> This feels so Spitfire-esque.



Sure does...doesn't seem to be working as effectively this time. I'm thinking it's because there's already been so much excitement in the OT camp this year. People might have gotten a little worn out. Overexposure.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 22, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Spitfire-esque indeed, but I don't think it's a bad thing.
> 
> I'm just wondering why this kind of cool events happens in strange cities like LA, and never in the sweetest place in the world : FRANCE - And more especially in the 500 inhabitants town I'm living in ?



We could co-host it, one day in your lovely small town in France and the other in my lovely small town in the Netherlands, we would have then already 800! (the amount of cows exceeds the amount of humans here, so we would have an additional 750 cows, dunno how the cow population is at your place?)


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 22, 2018)

Jaap said:


> We could co-host it, one day in your lovely small town in France and the other in my lovely small town in the Netherlands, we would have then already 800! (the amount of cows exceeds the amount of humans here, so we would have an additional 750 cows, dunno how the cow population is at your place?)



Sure @Jaap ! I can talk to the Mayor this afternoon, and I can make pancakes. Let's do this !

Btw we don't have much cows here, we're more into deers and boars


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Sure does...doesn't seem to be working as effectively this time. I'm thinking it's because there's already been so much excitement in the OT camp this year. People might have gotten a little worn out. Overexposure.


You can tell that already?
I mean, I can only speak for myself when I say that I RSVP'd as soon as I saw the email, which was only this morning btw.
For an event that's still a month away, I think theres still time to "work effectively"


----------



## zolhof (Dec 22, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Spitfire-esque indeed, but I don't think it's a bad thing.
> 
> I'm just wondering why this kind of cool events happens in strange cities like LA, and never in the sweetest place in the world : FRANCE - And more especially in the 500 inhabitants town I'm living in ?



Yeah, I don't blame them. There's so much digital noise these days that releasing great products is no longer enough to stand out, they need to create some buzz.

I don't get why some folks get so triggered about sample libraries haha This shit is harmless and should be easy to ignore.

Which town is that by the way? Sounds like a lovely place.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 22, 2018)

zolhof said:


> Which town is that by the way? Sounds like a lovely place.








Take that, LA !


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 22, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> You can tell that already?
> I mean, I can only speak for myself when I say that I RSVP'd as soon as I saw the email, which was only this morning btw.
> For an event that's still a month away, I think theres still time to "work effectively"



You said it all.


----------



## zolhof (Dec 22, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Take that, LA !



Now you are just showing off.  That's awesome man, so much inspiration to draw from!


----------



## Chr!s (Dec 22, 2018)

It's going to be "Hollywood" Strings, obviously. 

I'm also going to bet on the Junkie Xtra-Large Brass Ensemble.

and presumably other business stuff that most of us probably don't care about


----------



## tim727 (Dec 22, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Sure does...doesn't seem to be working as effectively this time. I'm thinking it's because there's already been so much excitement in the OT camp this year. People might have gotten a little worn out. Overexposure.



Agreed. It feels like they're doing a bit too much in too short a time.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 22, 2018)

zolhof said:


> Now you are just showing off.  That's awesome man, so much inspiration to draw from!



Thanks man ! I've been living in Paris before and big cities are kind of suffocating for me. Love being here !


----------



## TheSigillite (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm only interested if it has +400,000 custom lines of code!


----------



## zolhof (Dec 22, 2018)

TheSigillite said:


> I'm only interested if it has +400,000 custom lines of code!



And a few weeks later the obligatory 8Dio spinoff library: 2 billion lines of code, 114.2 petabytes (after compression), a quantum leap in sampling, the most advanced set of *insert your favorite articulation* ever sampled, an unique jewel of endless possibilities. _It just works!_

I love those guys.


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 22, 2018)

zolhof said:


> And a few weeks later the obligatory 8Dio spinoff library: 2 billion lines of code, 114.2 petabytes (after compression), a quantum leap in sampling, the most advanced set of *insert your favorite articulation* ever sampled, an unique jewel of endless possibilities. _It just works!_
> 
> I love those guys.



The only thing that could compete with Junkie XL Brass is Hans Zimmer Brass


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Dec 22, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> Isn't Holkenborg from the Netherlands?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Not a big difference for americans obviously.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 22, 2018)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Not a big difference for americans obviously.



The fun part is... Hans Zimmer is actually german


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Dec 22, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> The fun part is... Hans Zimmer is actually german


And he is on the british Spitfire wagon, living in Hollywood. Globalisation confusion


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Dec 22, 2018)

Groundbreaking for me would be if they managed to not make each CAPSULE patch add ~5Mb to my project file. Alas, I don't think a more efficient engine is in the cards. They are an orchestral sampling company that has sampled the whole orchestra several times over. So to keep going it would only make sense - business wise - to have some kind of excuse to start over. 

If a new orchestral range is really coming, I'm hoping that the groundbreaking features are in areas of playability and ease of use (including balancing). OT's libraries sound gorgeous but are cumbersome, so improvements in these areas would be welcome.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Dec 22, 2018)

zolhof said:


> Half-Life 3?


hahah love the tiny worded "half-life 3"
Man that was a long time ago. Miss that game (Half-Life 2).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 22, 2018)

Raphioli said:


> The only thing that could compete with Junkie XL Brass is Hans Zimmer Brass



Ah, there's a_ double shot_ of *Things I Can't Wait to Miss!*


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 22, 2018)

Maybe they're getting tired of the long cold Berlin winters, and want to start surfing during their lunch break? @californiagirls


----------



## Guffy (Dec 22, 2018)

Finally releasing a complete choir library? 
Though i don't see how that has anything to do with Junkie XL, so could be the brass, yeah..


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 22, 2018)

Guffy said:


> Finally releasing a complete choir library?
> Though i don't see how that has anything to do with Junkie XL, so could be the brass, yeah..



Maybe it will be pre-blended sections as in Ark 4 - like choir and brass. And they'll call it "Berlin Brahms"? I just hope it has power-legato, I mean POWER-LEGATO!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 22, 2018)

Cool thread. Needs more dragons. Got the email but unless they’re including international airfares as well as drinks and canapés I fear I’m out.



MartinH. said:


> And they'll call it "Berlin Brahms"?


Well, at least he was German.


Wait? What?


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 22, 2018)

I thought "following the groundbreaking announcements" meant the sales and big libraries they released this year when I read the email.


----------



## FinGael (Dec 22, 2018)

Maybe they'll quit selling libraries and start to manufacture heavy drilling machinery. "Groundbreaking" "...building the new"


----------



## Brian Nowak (Dec 22, 2018)

The only thing that would be truly groundbreaking for them would be if they finally released all the updates they've been telling us are coming...


----------



## HelixK (Dec 22, 2018)

Whatever it is, sign me up! OT has been providing so many great libraries that are now crucial to my work, so when they say to pay attention, I step down from my high horse and listen carefully 

Anyone else going to the NAMM show?


----------



## gjelul (Dec 22, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Spitfire has a Hans Zimmer product line, OT might try to team up with another big name, and why not a fellow German like Junkie XL? And Junkie kind of preannounced a product, hmm.
> 
> Over a year ago, OT said an update (Revive) to BWW expansion A would come but never did. WW's remain kind-of a mess with no real common mic's and arts. This might mean a new line instead.
> 
> ...




Btw, Junkie XL is not German... 

I've been reading about this Junkie XL Brass thing... and it's raised a question in my mind that I still have no answer for it. Junkie XL is a great musician in a specific genre of music, has contributed to some big projects with his music because of his strong eletronic background. And a lot more... But with what we know about Junkie is that he's not a composer with an accademic record or strong classical / orchestral background. Not that this is important in what he does... But, one would think that to make an orchestral library as a tool to 'emulate' a real Brass section, in this case, people that have spent time and have studied and know all about this specific section would be the ones doing it. This is not to offend anyone or downplay anything they've done...

I would have loved to hear that OT -- or anyone else for that matter -- had hired Pete Anthony for example (or any other of the great orchestrators working in the industry today) to be a strong voice in the production of such library. Again, someone that knows extensively about Brass and orchestration. It would have been a great contribution to a better sounding tool over all that can serve more people in a lot of genres.

Yes, maybe the Junkie XL Brass may end up being the Brass library to have, but I think it will be a take on a section as seen from Junkie's perspective and how he sees this section working in the way he works. So, a more specific library somewhat in the style of HZ Percussion, HZ Strings, etc., etc. I would have been very curious on the other hand if there was a Junkie XL Modular / Synth library or similar 'coming out soon' (like the Scoring Synths for example.)

It is wishful thinking, but imho, OT should've expanded or completed even more their main orchestral libraries. Regardless of their shortcomings, they're very good. But we live in the 'big announcements' era now... so why not, let's hear it


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 22, 2018)

HelixK said:


> Anyone else going to the NAMM show?


You mean "Germfest?" Here's an except from the germs' brochure:



Germfest Brochure said:


> _During the height of flu and cold season, germs from all around the globe congregate in the Anaheim Convention Center (thanks to their human hosts, who apparently enjoy listening to a cacophony of loud music while they talk, hug, and shake hands with each other). Opportunities for new living quarters abound in this densely packed group of specimens. Be sure to book passage on a traveling host in time to take part in this once in a lifetime event!_


I've attended Winter NAMM over 20 times and wound up sick at least half of the time (including last year). I'll miss visiting with my friends, but I'm going to skip it this year. One of my top goals this winter is to remain well.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 22, 2018)

gjelul said:


> Btw, Junkie XL is not German...



Indeed, he's Dutch (like myself..)


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 22, 2018)

zolhof said:


> insert your favorite articulation



Well, POWER LEGATO, for sure.


----------



## Drundfunk (Dec 22, 2018)

Raphioli said:


> The only thing that could compete with Junkie XL Brass is Hans Zimmer Brass


You sure about that? Considering what HZS is (not a legacy product, but rather Dunkirk strings) and that Hans said he wants to do new things, a Hans Zimmer Brass is probably 500 brass players hitting each other with their instruments on the edge of silence . Nah in all honesty if they are making a HZB I will certainly take a closer look, but won't bite before I know to 100% what this library really is about. If HZS had been released when I was starting out that would have been a blind buy for me back then. Just glad that I was already way past that point when it was released so I was able to make an informed decision.

Oh yeah topic: How many libraries does one really need? I think I'll use what I have for the next few years except there is a real goundbreaking change. But I'll keep an eye on this event for sure.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 22, 2018)

gjelul said:


> But with what we know about Junkie is that he's not a composer with an accademic record or strong classical / orchestral background.



If you listen to Mad Max Fury Road, Brimstone, Tomb Raider, he has really nice string writing in all those scores. And according to his YouTube series, he writes everything out in his mockups as V1, V2, Vla... maybe he doesn't have a classical background but he is a thoughtful writer for sure. 

There are so many great libraries already that I suspect his project will not be a "workhorse" library but rather trying to do a small set of things that he cannot do satisfactorily with current libraries. IIRC he used mostly Cinebrass in his mockup stage for Tomb Raider.


----------



## JohannesR (Dec 22, 2018)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Groundbreaking for me would be if they managed to not make each CAPSULE patch add ~5Mb to my project file.


Am I the only one around here who loves CAPSULE? It’s fantastic in my opinion! I can make the patches behave the way I want. I don’t mind the extra resources at all. Totally worth it!


----------



## ryst (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm not sure why a lot of people assume that because the announcement is made in Hollywood, that Los Angeles is part of the "product" or whatever it is.

Namm is at the same time. Spitfire has done a few events here, so as many other companies, especially during Namm time.

I'm not gonna guess what it might be, but I will walk down there and check it out!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 22, 2018)

ryst said:


> I'm not gonna guess what it might be, but I will walk down there and check it out!



But nobody...


----------



## gjelul (Dec 22, 2018)

NoamL said:


> If you listen to Mad Max Fury Road, Brimstone, Tomb Raider, he has really nice string writing in all those scores. And according to his YouTube series, he writes everything out in his mockups as V1, V2, Vla... maybe he doesn't have a classical background but he is a thoughtful writer for sure.
> 
> There are so many great libraries already that I suspect his project will not be a "workhorse" library but rather trying to do a small set of things that he cannot do satisfactorily with current libraries. IIRC he used mostly Cinebrass in his mockup stage for Tomb Raider.





No one is taking away from anyone and Junkie XL is already high up there in terms of credits. He also seems to be a generous person taking the time to make and put all those videos and info online. The rest is very subjective. 

However, there is also writing like the last Star Wars from John Williams that really shows what a film score could sound like. All the compositional techniques, orchestration colors, voice leading, timbers in the sections, etc., etc. If you listen to the opening of that score (Brass) then you'll hear what a reference for a brass sound should be. If a sample library is created with that type of sonority and expressiveness in mind it may be beneficial to us, the end user, and capable of performing on whatever projects you use that library on. 

All these sample libraries are somehow trying to emulate that 'sound' made popular by a certain composer. After all, most of us are bombarded with scores / sound as references in a daily basis -- in return we do look for libraries that have the technical ability and sonority to do / emulate that sound or to cover as much ground as possible. It can not be done if the knowledge is not at the deepest level in every aspect.

That's all I am saying...


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 22, 2018)

All I know is this is going to be the best thing ever until another developer announces the new best thing ever.


----------



## shawnsingh (Dec 23, 2018)

Jaap said:


> We could co-host it, one day in your lovely small town in France and the other in my lovely small town in the Netherlands, we would have then already 800! (the amount of cows exceeds the amount of humans here, so we would have an additional 750 cows, dunno how the cow population is at your place?)



Incidentally, cows seem to like music, so your event would probably be a big success


----------



## Jaap (Dec 23, 2018)

shawnsingh said:


> Incidentally, cows seem to like music, so your event would probably be a big success




Haha yes they certainly do! As you can see in my avatar, I also played for them in my garden. Its really nice and funny how curious they are and react to music. Nice video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HelixK (Dec 23, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> You mean "Germfest?" Here's an except from the germs' brochure:
> 
> 
> I've attended Winter NAMM over 20 times and wound up sick at least half of the time (including last year). I'll miss visiting with my friends, but I'm going to skip it this year. One of my top goals this winter is to remain well.
> ...



 hysterical!

I've lost track of how many NAMM shows I've attended... never got sick and never heard of friends getting sick. Thanks for your concern though 

EDIT. seems relevant https://www.namm.org/thenammshow/2018/articles/know-you-go-health-and-safety-tips


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks for posting that link, @HelixK. It contains some good precautions. I've never been able to follow the part about getting lots of rest though. 

FWIW, I used hand sanitizer after every handshake last year and didn't lay hands on any of the gear. I still wound up sick. 

Some of us have more robust immune systems than others. I'm glad you're in the healthy camp. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## NoamL (Jan 16, 2019)

Hey everyone

Only a few more days until we find out whatever this is 

Like all of you, I am eager to learn more

Kind of excited about what it might be

Even if it's not something I'll buy right away

New libraries are always good

Brass libraries especially

Regarding the event, I won't be able to make it 

As I have a prior engagement

Still, I hope some of you can make it

Surely at least one person will attend and fill us all in?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 16, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Surely at least one person will attend and fill us all in?



I'll be there. But I aint tellin you nuthin!

(about Berlin Brass XL)


----------



## Anders Wall (Jan 16, 2019)

Unless not previously posted...
https://www.mixonline.com/news/orchestral-tools-tom-holkenborg-paramount-event





Best,
Anders


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 16, 2019)

NoamL said:


> H
> O
> L
> K
> ...


Think so?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 16, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> Think so?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



Not surprising ….. well over my head (again) ….


----------



## TimCox (Jan 16, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Only a few more days until we find out whatever this is
> 
> ...



Is this Robert Frost? I don't remember it


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 16, 2019)

Maybe this is the brass library that Tom had mentioned a while ago? Maybe he is developing it with OT?

Seeing as though SI just announced "Cathedral of Junk", maybe this is "Teldex Of Junkie?"


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 16, 2019)

gjelul said:


> Btw, Junkie XL is not German...
> 
> I've been reading about this Junkie XL Brass thing... and it's raised a question in my mind that I still have no answer for it. Junkie XL is a great musician in a specific genre of music, has contributed to some big projects with his music because of his strong eletronic background. And a lot more... But with what we know about Junkie is that he's not a composer with an accademic record or strong classical / orchestral background. Not that this is important in what he does... But, one would think that to make an orchestral library as a tool to 'emulate' a real Brass section, in this case, people that have spent time and have studied and know all about this specific section would be the ones doing it. This is not to offend anyone or downplay anything they've done...
> 
> ...


Are you kidding? Junkie has spanned quite a few genre's and done them quite well "academic" or not (which ironically you misspelled). He mocks up his movies in Cubase and then records LIVE orchestra to replace a lot of what he has written. I think that gives him much more REAL FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE than most of us. He also works with Conrad Pope to help with the conducting and orchestrating so he's filling in any "deficiencies" from his lack of a "proper" classical background. That snooty attitude rubs me the wrong way...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 16, 2019)

gjelul said:


> No one is taking away from anyone and Junkie XL is already high up there in terms of credits. He also seems to be a generous person taking the time to make and put all those videos and info online. The rest is very subjective.
> 
> However, there is also writing like the last Star Wars from John Williams that really shows what a film score could sound like. All the compositional techniques, orchestration colors, voice leading, timbers in the sections, etc., etc. If you listen to the opening of that score (Brass) then you'll hear what a reference for a brass sound should be. If a sample library is created with that type of sonority and expressiveness in mind it may be beneficial to us, the end user, and capable of performing on whatever projects you use that library on.
> 
> ...


John Williams is NOT the be all end all, again a snooty attitude. I find Williams quite BORING though I respect his craft and workmanship. There is no "should be" and that high brow stance is very limiting as to what one can learn and derive satisfaction from. I can find genius in a well crafted metal or country tune, can you? There I said it...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 16, 2019)

gjelul said:


> But with what we know about Junkie is that he's not a composer with an accademic record or strong classical / orchestral background. Not that this is important in what he does... But, one would think that to make an orchestral library as a tool to 'emulate' a real Brass section, in this case, people that have spent time and have studied and know all about this specific section would be the ones doing it. This is not to offend anyone or downplay anything they've done...



Are you telling me that you won't be getting my upcoming Soulja Boy Woodwinds library?

It's got Giga Legato!


----------



## Consona (Jan 16, 2019)

At this point, a lot of brass territory was covered in the sampling industry and all I'm interested in is a great playability with a great sound. I definitely want a library that will get me as close as possible to convincing and "real" (or at least vivid and lively) sounding Williams' Star Wars brass writing. And I actually don't need anything else.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 17, 2019)

Anyone get confirmation that they are signed up? I followed the signup I
Via the newsletter link weeks ago but have yet to get any sort of confirmation.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 17, 2019)

N


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 17, 2019)

SomeGuy said:


> Anyone get confirmation that they are signed up? I followed the signup I
> Via the newsletter link weeks ago but have yet to get any sort of confirmation.


I didn't get confirmation after signing up, but I did get an email this morning with more details about the event.


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm thinking the announcement will be a whole new line (post Berlin), probably still recorded at Teldex. Maybe on a new sampler, and would probably start with a whole new WW library.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 17, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> I'm thinking the announcement will be a whole new line (post Berlin), probably still recorded at Teldex. Maybe on a new sampler, and would probably start with a whole new WW library.



Yep that's my guess too, new winds and new sampler


----------



## Akarin (Jan 18, 2019)

zolhof said:


> "THE SECRET OF FINANCIAL SECURITY
> IS TO FOCUS ALL OF YOUR ENERGY,
> NOT FIXING THE OLD,
> BUT ON SELLING THE NEW."



I slightly updated the byline to reflect the recent discussions on OT Arks  (ok, it was a cheap shot but it's Friday).


----------



## Ben H (Jan 18, 2019)

Bummer. I thought maybe their "groundbreaking" announcement was that they were going to be releasing a shovel, sickle and plough percussion/fx sample library.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 18, 2019)

Ben H said:


> Bummer. I thought maybe their groundbreaking announcement was that they were going to be releasing a shovel, sickle and plough percussion/fx sample library.



I live for this day.


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 18, 2019)

Ben H said:


> Bummer. I thought maybe their "groundbreaking" announcement was that they were going to be releasing a shovel, sickle and plough percussion/fx sample library.


And rename themselves Rural Tools.
First installment is Agripolis Lark.


----------



## Fry777 (Jan 18, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> Rural Tools. First installment is Agripolis Lark.



_...at the edge of potatoes... _

Oops, wrong developer


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 18, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> _...at the edge of potatoes... _
> 
> Oops, wrong developer


With POWER PLOWING.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Jan 18, 2019)

Mulholland Mallets


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 22, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Only a few more days until we find out whatever this is
> 
> ...


In 2 hours live on facebook and youtube.
Hoping they don't leave Kontakt.......


----------



## HBen (Jan 22, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> In 2 hours live on facebook and youtube.
> Hoping they don't leave Kontakt.......



Wherever OT plays, OT rules...


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 22, 2019)

Expecting new String library to match the big sizes used in Arks 1&2, new WW's & JunkieXL Brass


----------



## rottoy (Jan 22, 2019)

HBen said:


> Wherever OT plays, OT rules...


I think they're porting all their Kontakt libraries back to GigaStudio.


----------



## D Halgren (Jan 22, 2019)

rottoy said:


> I think they're porting all their Kontakt libraries back to GigaStudio.


That would be (Giga)ntic!!!


----------



## meradium (Jan 22, 2019)

A Capsule overhaul which after updating makes any OT instrument consume only 1/6th of its originally pathetic RAM consumption....


----------



## VinRice (Jan 22, 2019)

I never got a flu from visiting NAMM. It's good for your immune system to be exposed every year to new and exotic germs. Keeps it topped up. Now the tacos, beers, JD & Cokes, and 'special cigarettes' consumed in the Hilton after hours have undoubtedly taken their toll...


----------



## ka00 (Jan 22, 2019)

Live stream has begun. Only see logo on screen. Sounds like they started this thing off by demoing the anxious audience chatter patch.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 22, 2019)

ka00 said:


> Live stream has begun.


Here:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## fretti (Jan 22, 2019)

Choir?


----------



## ridgero (Jan 22, 2019)

fretti said:


> Choir?


I don't think so


----------



## fretti (Jan 22, 2019)

ka00 said:


> Man, we only heard that trailer/teaser with the on-camera mic.


Sorry can't watch, was just asking


----------



## Geocranium (Jan 22, 2019)

They seem to be dropping Kontakt and releasing their own sampler.

Looks like this will be the future of sample libraries, so that they're not tied to NI.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 22, 2019)

Corporate jibber jabber...and they've got a new sample player. Now back to jabber...


----------



## tokatila (Jan 22, 2019)

My premonition: "And one more thing...Junkie XL Brass for the new sampler"


----------



## robgb (Jan 22, 2019)

Their own sample player. With, apparently, some innovations.


----------



## ka00 (Jan 22, 2019)

It would be incredible if they announce they’ll be updating all their past/current libraries to this new player.


----------



## ridgero (Jan 22, 2019)

Could be a game changer, good to see something like this. 

Sampler + Junkie XL Brass + Subscription Service please ;D


----------



## robgb (Jan 22, 2019)

I will be impressed when they drastically lower their prices.


----------



## TheSigillite (Jan 22, 2019)

Single instruments on sale! nice.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 22, 2019)

New voice over slap back reverb FX!


----------



## Geocranium (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like they're now selling instruments from their libraries in piecemeal, which is nice.


----------



## Xilef (Jan 22, 2019)

Seems they get a bit like VSL with the new sampler matrix and the store. Which is good!


----------



## ridgero (Jan 22, 2019)

Okay my little "composing hobby" is going to be very expensive...


----------



## robgb (Jan 22, 2019)

Woah. I do like that you can buy single instruments.


----------



## TheSigillite (Jan 22, 2019)

Download only the needed mic positions? this would save some nice space.


----------



## Geocranium (Jan 22, 2019)

I really hope individual instrument purchases with individual mics/sample downloads is the future in sample libraries. So convenient.


----------



## Heledir (Jan 22, 2019)

robgb said:


> I will be impressed when they drastically lower their prices.



*cry-laughs in poor*


----------



## ridgero (Jan 22, 2019)

robgb said:


> Woah. I do like that you can buy single instruments.



Thats so awesome, I hope it won't be ridiculously expensive


----------



## Heledir (Jan 22, 2019)

I've been wanting companies to do this selling sepperate parts of libraries for so long. Could make a real difference for someone like me.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 22, 2019)

It would be great if they would fix their audio stream....

edit: oh, they have !


----------



## Geocranium (Jan 22, 2019)

tokatila said:


> My premonition: "And one more thing...Junkie XL Brass for the new sampler"



This man sees the future


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 22, 2019)

Hendrik Schwarzer just announced he's found the secret to not aging!


----------



## robgb (Jan 22, 2019)

Okay, this lame interview stuff needs to be over with.


----------



## fretti (Jan 22, 2019)

Will there be Dollar to Dollar Upgrades? Or will you ultimately pay more when buying single sections/instruments (like VSL I believe)?


----------



## robgb (Jan 22, 2019)

Heledir said:


> I've been wanting companies to do this selling sepperate parts of libraries for so long. Could make a real difference for someone like me.


Maybe this will put pressure on other companies to follow suit.



fretti said:


> Will there be Dollar to Dollar Upgrades? Or will you ultimately pay more when buying single sections/instruments (like VSL I believe)?



Don't quote me, but I think they said it would be a dollar for dollar situation.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 22, 2019)

And bundle pricing is nice too. Want all the Arks? Here's your special price.

I also like that you can choose either the new player or Kontakt versions of their software.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## ka00 (Jan 22, 2019)

fretti said:


> Or will you ultimately pay more when buying single sections/instruments



Probably this. Because all of life is like that.


----------



## meradium (Jan 22, 2019)

Seriously? Companies now demo even their shopping experience during glamorous events? And yet another Steve-like presentation (though a bit flawed here and there...)?

Looks like Spitfire made in Germany to me.

NI must have a hard time these days with already two main developers departing. I guess they all grew tiered of paying royalties to NI for library encoding. They were just sitting like a lame duck. The latest Kontakt release is a good indication... Still no idea why to spend any money to move to version 6...

Features sound promising, especially the mic pre-mixdown.

Let's hope it is not full of bugs and has a greatly improved RAM utilization profile.

UI clearly looks better than SA own new player at the moment...


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Jan 22, 2019)

New player with in-app, per-articulation, right-now as needed purchases. That is SO DEVIOUS! Cancelling all my credit cards NOW!


----------



## NoamL (Jan 22, 2019)

robgb said:


> Maybe this will put pressure on other companies to follow suit



the reason they're able to do this is no NI fees.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 22, 2019)

Epic composers will be interested in Junkie XL Brass. Maybe other composers too.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## rottoy (Jan 22, 2019)

The a la carte store is making my nipples explode with delight. 
Been wanting that for years.


----------



## robgb (Jan 22, 2019)

NoamL said:


> the reason they're able to do this is no NI fees.


There are no fees if you go full Kontakt, and anyone who's serious at all has full Kontakt...


----------



## ka00 (Jan 22, 2019)

I’m actually quite excited for this new player. Automatically adds more value into what I’ve already invested with OT. If I can get more options, fine tuning and even more realistic legato from libraries I already bought, what’s not to love?

Now, just hoping it comes out without too much delay. I got the vague impression it could be six months away still.


----------



## meradium (Jan 22, 2019)

Cool! Another bigger than life Brass   Horns-of-Doom^4


----------



## robgb (Jan 22, 2019)

Not sure I understand the need for all the hoopla if the brass library and player aren't ready yet...


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jan 22, 2019)

Did they mention that this is going to be applied to all previous libraries? Or only libraries moving forward?


----------



## robgb (Jan 22, 2019)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Did they mention that this is going to be applied to all previous libraries? Or only libraries moving forward?


That part seemed a bit vague. They did say that the player is free.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 22, 2019)

I wonder how successful they will be in moving customers over to their new player ? I imagine there will be a fair bit of inertia, because Kontakt, for all its limitations, is pretty well understood. Also the Ram efficiency and scripting in the new player will be a factor in this.

It certainly looks like OT are now going for an 'Apple Experience' and I'm not sure I'm going to like it that much, in the same way that I'm not a big fan of the way Apple do their marketing. Call me an old cynic, but I find it a bit too oily....

(I must obviously be a grumpy old git )

It would be nice if we could get a bit more detail on what this means for us practically, without all the flannel....


----------



## ionian (Jan 22, 2019)

Geocranium said:


> Looks like they're now selling instruments from their libraries in piecemeal, which is nice.



Probably because once they break free from NI, it's most likely very cheap to do this. Currently they probably have to license all sorts of stuff that make it either a pain in the butt or too expensive to bother with so once they go with their own sample engine and don't have to deal with license fees, they can afford to do this.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 22, 2019)

Pop music libraries as well. Recorded in LA (at United, in Studio B):

"LA Sessions. Songwriter Instruments."

Best,

Geoff


----------



## TheSigillite (Jan 22, 2019)

Studio Strings, Electric Guitar, Gospel Choir, Acoustic Guitar, Drum Set, Rhodes, Wurlitzer, Electric Bass, 

"LA. Song Writer instruments."


----------



## Xilef (Jan 22, 2019)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Did they mention that this is going to be applied to all previous libraries? Or only libraries moving forward?



You saw the older libraries inside this sampler so I think it's going to be work for all libraries.


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 22, 2019)

Finally a company which did it....the kind of modular thing to buy just exact the things you want.
This is indeed a game changer for me personally.
Also very clever in general to bound long time customers.


----------



## VinRice (Jan 22, 2019)

New free sample player with custom articulation sets, legato with everything, mic position re-sampling, built-in store. Nice rational professional design (Spitfire please take note). Purchase individual instruments (yay). Junkie XL Brass library - good concept, see how it pans out. None of it available for months yet. Hilariously stilted presentation woman - like watching an East German game-show from the 70's


----------



## kavinsky (Jan 22, 2019)

The presentation was so awkward though.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 22, 2019)

Did Imogen Heap just make a cameo in that montage?


----------



## TheSigillite (Jan 22, 2019)

kavinsky said:


> The presentation was so awkward though.


Kudos for OT for this presentation to give us lots of info, but i agree... cringy at times, however, it is their first time and I applaud them for that.


----------



## tehreal (Jan 22, 2019)

Leave it to David Newman to say "dick around" in a corporate presentation. Kudos!


----------



## Normqn (Jan 22, 2019)

did someone catch the website adress for the library Junkie XL Brass x Orchestral Tools ?
I heard JXL.orchestraltools.com but it's not working


----------



## VinRice (Jan 22, 2019)

Songwriting instrument kit recorded in LA


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 22, 2019)

Xilef said:


> You saw the older libraries inside this sampler so I think it's going to be work for all libraries.


The sampler is free and they show you can put all the OT libraries in it.

Or you still go for Kontakt . Great idea to offer this choice. Great.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 22, 2019)

Notice how the energy in the room immediately kicked up when David Newman got onto the stage ?


----------



## ka00 (Jan 22, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> Also the Ram efficiency and scripting in the new player will be a factor in this.



I interpreted the part of Heinrich’s talk where he said something like “normally we use 1 or two mics, but imagine being able to use all of them to shape your sound” to mean that the new player will be more efficient than Kontakt. Obviously, I might have misunderstood.


----------



## Notes (Jan 22, 2019)

Hm , ...


kavinsky said:


> The presentation was so awkward though.


To me it seems this "corporate event" rather aimed at financial investors than at users .


----------



## kavinsky (Jan 22, 2019)

Normqn said:


> did someone catch the website adress for the library Junkie XL Brass x Orchestral Tools ?
> I heard JXL.orchestraltools.com but it's not working


jxlbrass. or junkiexlbrass.


----------



## kavinsky (Jan 22, 2019)

Notes said:


> Hm , ...
> 
> To me it seems this "corporate event" rather aimed at financial investors than at users .


I think they would be better off without staged events and scripted lines, since they are not actors.
And without that charming young lady in red who probably doesn’t have a clue where she is exactly.


----------



## clonewar (Jan 22, 2019)

ka00 said:


> I interpreted the part of Heinrich’s talk where he said something like “normally we use 1 or two mics, but imagine being able to use all of them to shape your sound” to mean that the new player will be more efficient than Kontakt. Obviously, I might have misunderstood.



I think he was talking about the mic position resampling.. Looks like you can adjust all of the mics to get the mix you want, then the player can create a new mix position from that mix. KILLER feature!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 22, 2019)

Two second Google search:

http://www.junkiexl.com/brass-library/


----------



## VinRice (Jan 22, 2019)

ka00 said:


> I interpreted the part of Heinrich’s talk where he said something like “normally we use 1 or two mics, but imagine being able to use all of them to shape your sound” to mean that the new player will be more efficient than Kontakt. Obviously, I might have misunderstood.



I think you choose your mix and the player creates a resample of that mix and unloads the individual mics so that you are only ever streaming one stereo file. Details to become available at a later date I assume.


----------



## Zee (Jan 22, 2019)

Studio ensemble free download  ?!?!?!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 22, 2019)

Event over. Here's the Cliff Notes:

New propriety sample player (free).
They're giving a away a free studio ensemble library called "Layers" later this year to get you do download it.
You can buy instruments/articulations/mic positions à la carte with it.
OT is making the Junkie XL brass library.

OT is recording pop-oriented libraries (gospel, Rhodes, guitar, drums, etc.) in LA.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 22, 2019)

Cinebient said:


> Finally a company which did it....the kind of modular thing to buy just exact the things you want.
> This is indeed a game changer for me personally.
> Also very clever in general to bound long time customers.



Psst...VSL


----------



## Normqn (Jan 22, 2019)

ScoringFilm said:


> Two second Google search:
> 
> http://www.junkiexl.com/brass-library/


Yes clearly you didn't read what I said but thanks sherlock


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 22, 2019)

Casiquire said:


> Psst...VSL



I do not want to use these 
And what is see here about Orchestral Tools looks much much better to me.


----------



## ridgero (Jan 22, 2019)

A free Orchestra library? Great start to kick off their new OT Sample player ;D


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 22, 2019)

Did he just say that these Layers instrument will be free for all who download the also free new player.


----------



## zolhof (Jan 22, 2019)

Modular libraries, Holkenbrass, new sampler and a freebie?







Well played, OT! still no Half-Life 3


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 22, 2019)

Cinebient said:


> I do not want to use these



Sure, but you acted like nobody's done it before. 

I'm happy about this because I might actually start buying in now!


----------



## meradium (Jan 22, 2019)

Cool to see that apparently there is quite a market to be catered for... But this event is a bit of a comedy.


----------



## VinRice (Jan 22, 2019)

All in all, very positive stuff.


----------



## ridgero (Jan 22, 2019)

Normqn said:


> Yes clearly you didn't read what I said but thanks sherlock



They mentioned http://jxlbrass.orchestraltools.com during the keynote, its still down yet.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 22, 2019)

Normqn said:


> Yes clearly you didn't read what I said but thanks sherlock



You are very welcome, anytime!


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 22, 2019)

Casiquire said:


> Sure, but you acted like nobody's done it before.
> 
> I'm happy about this because I might actually start buying in now!



Yes, of course it is not a complete new innovation. I wonder why not more companies gone this way already.


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Jan 22, 2019)

I wish more Sample Companies would do what Orchestral Tools is doing by offering separate instruments and mic prices. This is so great!
It shows they believe in their product because I can now test a single instrument before purchasing an entire library only to be disappointed. Imagine the money that would have been saved. Here's looking at those bigger companies.... :


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 22, 2019)

Yes it would have been nice too have some firmer information, but I'll bet they had this event as they were in already going to be in town for NAMM.

They have obviously been very busy though, what with the new libraries launched last year and now this.

It makes me wonder if the reason for all the big sales we have recently seen was to generate a cash lump to invest in the new products. I'm looking forward to seeing how it all pans out.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 22, 2019)

Cinebient said:


> Yes, of course it is not a complete new innovation. I wonder why not more companies gone this way already.



Same here! All my proudest purchase are built piece by piece


----------



## Ihnoc (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm quite excited. For me personally, Orchestral Tools has delivered on what _I_ want from brass, woodwinds and big band.

The new sampler looks interesting. With Capsule I have very rarely needed to script or modify the instruments beyond removing microphone positions I don't use, so I am hoping the same principles carry across.

Being able to select what microphone positions to have on the hard drive is very exciting
That the poly maps can be considered separate articulations is the primary reasons I've not used the Capsule poly articulations, so that is fantastic
The microphone merging is curious; I do wonder how that manifests itself in saved sessions and your hard drive
The store in the sampler is a source of much wallet emptying
The studio instruments library is interesting


----------



## Brian Nowak (Jan 22, 2019)

Well... we will see. 

Any time a company moves away from the tried and tested Kontakt engine it's a bit of a crapshoot. Given that they've been a bit prone to some basic QC problems in their products, I really wonder how tidy their own engine is going to be. 

Modular library announcement is a big deal if a person hasn't already invested into several of their libraries. Or if you wanted to test something out before buying the whole thing. I could imagine just buying the brass from Ark 1, or just the percussion from Ark 3. But I couldn't imagine buying just the first violins from Berlin Strings and slowly building the library. 

Same with the bundles - though it looks like if you already own some libraries your bundle price will be reflected in that, right? If that's the case I could easily afford to round off my Berlin series if it's an option. 

I also thought I heard them say individual instruments will only be available for their sample engine. And I also thought I heard them say that only previous libraries will be available as Kontakt downloads and going forward their instruments will be in their engine. Could have misheard though.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 22, 2019)

Ihnoc said:


> I'm quite excited. For me personally, Orchestral Tools has delivered on what _I_ want from brass, woodwinds and big band.
> 
> The new sampler looks interesting. With Capsule I have very rarely needed to script or modify the instruments beyond removing microphone positions I don't use, so I am hoping the same principles carry across.
> 
> ...



I believe it will take the mics, levels, pans you have up and merge the samples so they are mixed together for playback (then remapped to the same keys), but I assume you could always bring up the “split apart” mic positions again in the mix. For those like me that like a custom mic mix, it will save a lot of CPU to have these merged samples while composing. 

I assume we will have to wait a while until the player is ready but the fact that it’s free and will play all their current libraries is amazing. Also that they will be supporting Kontakt versions (at least for a while) is great. Once they have their player NKS compatible I’ll be jumping in for sure.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 22, 2019)

Brian Nowak said:


> Given that they've been a bit prone to some basic QC problems in their products, I really wonder how tidy their own engine is going to be.


Being able to single out instruments might also give an incentive to actually fix all of the instruments, once they start noticing people are avoiding buying, say, Ark 2 strings for example.


----------



## Digivolt (Jan 22, 2019)

Brian Nowak said:


> Any time a company moves away from the tried and tested Kontakt engine it's a bit of a crapshoot. Given that they've been a bit prone to some basic QC problems in their products, I really wonder how tidy their own engine is going to be.



Probably why they're throwing in the free pack with sample player to get as many people actually using the player and reporting as many bugs they find as possible


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 22, 2019)

For all the people saying "choir?" earlier, apparently yes! Gospel choir


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 22, 2019)

Orchestral Tools is NKS-Ready...to abandon Kontakt.

EDIT: Meant as a joke. It's actually not yet clear what's going on with it.


----------



## brenneisen (Jan 22, 2019)

new engine, two new libraries and a freebie? cool

it seems the ground still solid, though


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 22, 2019)

It's the collaboration between OT and Junkie XL's new brass library. At least that's probably one of the announcements if there are more.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 22, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Orchestral Tools is NKS-Ready...to abandon Kontakt.


It didn’t sound like they were abandoning Kontakt entirely. Just that this new engine will allow you to do things with their libraries that you can’t do within Kontakt. And it is free.


----------



## Brian Nowak (Jan 22, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Being able to single out instruments might also give an incentive to actually fix all of the instruments, once they start noticing people are avoiding buying, say, Ark 2 strings for example.





Digivolt said:


> Probably why they're throwing in the free pack with sample player to get as many people actually using the player and reporting as many bugs they find as possible



Right. But will they fix the kontakt versions or just their own? I have found that in any professional industry having split platforms ends up leading to shabby work all around. So I hope it's ready when they release it. 

The freebie is definitely beta testing fodder. I might be tempted but I'd need another SSD just to download their files for their engine. It also doesn't look like their engine is any less intense on ram and cpu. So that's why I will just wait and see. 

I'm curious to see how the Junkie XL brass ends up but I'm betting it will be a while before it's finished. 

On the whole what they did makes a lot of business sense but it really does just depend on if they manage to execute their strategies going forward. They've been really hit or miss on consistency and quality control, slow to address issues that shouldn't even be there, etc. 

They have a lot to prove in order to sustain the excitement of "new stuff".


----------



## KallumS (Jan 22, 2019)

Junkie! Junkie!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 22, 2019)

Junkie Brass holds less than zero interest for me (not a fan), and I can't say I'm wild about the new engine.

Oh well, I still find Met Ark 4 interesting, though I am a little cautious being that it's not a seemingly popular library around here though.

I do think OT is kind of getting ahead of SF overall at this point, though...for example, I still want Berlin Woodwinds in the worse way for instance, while I want nothing more from SF.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jan 22, 2019)

Hum Spitfire and OT abandoning Kontakt... Never fear I shall pick up the slack... Has anyone found any good multi-sample sets on freesound?


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 22, 2019)

Seems clear the OT Player was necessary to be able to implement all the features they wanted (proper releases, further legato options, art control). Looks great!


----------



## Normqn (Jan 22, 2019)

http://www.orchestraltools.com/jxlbrass


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 22, 2019)

Normqn said:


> http://www.orchestraltools.com/jxlbrass


Just when I thought we reached Peak Brass.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 22, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> Junkie Brass holds less than zero interest for me (not a fan) ************
> Oh well, I still find Met Ark 4 interesting, though I am a little cautious being that it's not a seemingly popular library around here though. ****** .



Watched compete YT Live and it even raised my _already warm interest_ in Ark 4. 

_Will wait to see what SF_Thursday brings._ Already have (and luv) Time Macro (and no LCO) so may be quiet day.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 22, 2019)

I was pretty drunk when I watched the Junkie XL video but I think he said they're releasing a new brass library for the Roland S-50 called Flashback... 

...awesome!


----------



## richhickey (Jan 22, 2019)

While a new sample player is a significant undertaking, I'm happy to see them dump Kontakt. It's really in their way, and I think in all of our way if we ever want better sampling. It's stuck, resting on its dominance as a licensing engine, no significant new features, increasingly tiny UI, dark-ages scripting language... Kontakt is basically a ball and chain + a tax on the industry. Good riddance.

OTOH... Layers. Sigh, I guess everyone has to get this out of their system - Layers, SF BDT, VSL Smart Spheres etc.
"Colors... it's an experience... press a key to get a pad, _or press a key to get a long note!"_ Just skip to the logical endpoint - press a button in Aiva (or whatever) and get a whole damn track already. That's a race to the bottom.

I hope OT retains their high-end focus.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 22, 2019)

Today's Event at Paramount Pictures.


----------



## kevthurman (Jan 22, 2019)

Modularly buying instruments rather than having to buy full collections from OT is perhaps the most exciting thing, from a non-so-rich student.


----------



## robgb (Jan 22, 2019)

It started to get boring, so I dropped out. Did somebody say they're giving away something free?


----------



## constaneum (Jan 22, 2019)

indeed interesting. now there's a new LEGATO !!! After Power Legato, now Core Implemented Legato ?


----------



## river angler (Jan 22, 2019)

richhickey said:


> While a new sample player is a significant undertaking, I'm happy to see them dump Kontakt. It's really in their way, and I think in all of our way if we ever want better sampling. It's stuck, resting on its dominance as a licensing engine, no significant new features, increasingly tiny UI, dark-ages scripting language... Kontakt is basically a ball and chain + a tax on the industry. Good riddance.
> 
> OTOH... Layers. Sigh, I guess everyone has to get this out of their system - Layers, SF BDT, VSL Smart Spheres etc.
> "Colors... it's an experience... press a key to get a pad, _or press a key to get a long note!"_ Just skip to the logical endpoint - press a button in Aiva (or whatever) and get a whole damn track already. That's a race to the bottom.
> ...



If they are dropping Kontakt I hope they offer a way to replace Kontakts instrument bank in the new version of Capsule that enables patches to be accessed via midi program change on the live stage! I for one never invest in any library who's sounds I can not use in my live rig as much as these libraries are principally designed for composition in the studio.


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 22, 2019)

Good stuff.

To anyone who attended - curious as to how many people were there, about?


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jan 22, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> To anyone who attended - curious as to how many people were there, about?


The auditorium was about half full — my guess would be about 1500 based on 3000 seat capacity. Tom Holkenborg hung out for a long time afterwards chatting and taking pictures which I thought was very cool of him.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 22, 2019)

More here:









And http://www.orchestraltools.com/jxlbrass (Junkie XL Brass).

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jan 22, 2019)

This was about ten minutes before it started, and the front half of the theater was pretty full. Whole thing really exceeded my expectations. Awesome event!


----------



## whiskers (Jan 22, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Orchestral Tools is NKS-Ready...to abandon Kontakt.


but my shiny new S88 MK2 :'(


----------



## rottoy (Jan 22, 2019)

constaneum said:


> indeed interesting. now there's a new LEGATO !!! After Power Legato, now Core Implemented Legato ?


I'm still waiting for Kegel Exercise Legato.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Jan 22, 2019)

"Layers" is the kind of idea that drove me to start learning Kontakt scripting. I think it's an ultra cool concept and to see it implemented by people who actually know what they're doing is pretty exciting. Free download, woohoo! The first one's free, kid...

Sooo...is all this new magic going to work with the Inspires and Arks I recently downloaded? Do I need updated versions, and will they cost $?

And is Kontakt really outa here? There was a brief comment at the start of the presentation that kinda-sorta implied it was somehow still involved. Or did I imagine that?


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 22, 2019)

rottoy said:


> I'm still waiting for Kegel Exercise Legato.



Be patient …. working diligently on it !


----------



## VinRice (Jan 22, 2019)

Bill the Lesser said:


> "Layers" is the kind of idea that drove me to start learning Kontakt scripting. I think it's an ultra cool concept and to see it implemented by people who actually know what they're doing is pretty exciting. Free download, woohoo! The first one's free, kid...
> 
> Sooo...is all this new magic going to work with the Inspires and Arks I recently downloaded? Do I need updated versions, and will they cost $?
> 
> And is Kontakt really outa here? There was a brief comment at the start of the presentation that kinda-sorta implied it was somehow still involved. Or did I imagine that?



Certainly looks like it will work with the Arks and Inspires. There should be no charge to make that happen. They are not dropping Kontakt.


----------



## robgb (Jan 22, 2019)

Bill the Lesser said:


> And is Kontakt really outa here?


They said you could continue using Kontakt if you prefer.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 22, 2019)

Said this in the commercial thread; new sample player OK but, I'm waiting for more info but definitely interested. More sampler options that are good, the better for us. I'm guessing this might be an OT only option but it could be open to 3rd party licensing I suppose. 

The single instrument purchase option is excellent. And I'm guessing (didn't see this explicitly said though probably hinted at by others) this requires the OT sampler engine as it would side-step the multiple NI licensing burden. Wishing OT every success and I've definitely got my eye on some separate instruments already.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 22, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> The single instrument purchase option is excellent.


It's also nice they're providing demos for individual instruments, and it looks like the information on articulations is easier to find than in the past, where you'd have to spend a bunch of time poring through the pdf and watching the walk-throughs.

And I don't see it discussed much yet, but up-to-40% off bundle deals, with upgrade pricing that factors in what you already own. Nice to see. 

Of course, we still don't know what these prices are going to look like.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 22, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It's also nice they're providing demos for individual instruments, and it looks like the information on articulations is easier to find than in the past, where you'd have to spend a bunch of time poring through the pdf and watching the walk-throughs.


So they say. I see a lot of ambition but also a lot of time required to get all this stuff done. That will cost real money. A lot of what they are proposing to do will cost real money on a recurring basis. I don't know that they have a deep enough catalog to do all of this yet. 



Land of Missing Parts said:


> And I don't see it discussed much yet, but up-to-40% off bundle deals, with upgrade pricing that factors in what you already own. Nice to see.



Again, I'll wait to see how this works in practice. Even more curious that OT did not offer a discount for Ark 4 to owners of the previous Ark libraries, as they did for both Ark 2 and Ark 3. 

The thing that most excites me is that they will finally have a proper user account that allows you to check if your instruments are up to date. Dumb thing to be excited about, I know.


----------



## lucor (Jan 22, 2019)

Looking forward to the new player! CAPSULE is already so incredibly badly optimized, it can only get better I hope.


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 23, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> So they say. I see a lot of ambition but also a lot of time required to get all this stuff done. That will cost real money. A lot of what they are proposing to do will cost real money on a recurring basis. I don't know that they have a deep enough catalog to do all of this yet...


Seems SF took on a new investor/owner a couple of years back, probably to cover the Player cost. OT might have done the same.


----------



## kevthurman (Jan 23, 2019)

poetd said:


> It's going to be fascinating how this will pan out.
> 
> Word will soon get round - avoid WW from this pack, don't touch the Brass from this pack, so-and-so Strings aren't great - lists will emerge online of what exactly to pick from each of their libraries, which could mean a lot of content that may never get sold at all - content that cost a lot of money to produce.
> 
> We can but wait and see I guess....


I think everyone wants/needs different instruments and sounds. I already have an idea of what I want to buy to supplement what I have, but for others, they may need different things. Certainly some instruments will be less popular, either due to general popularity of the instrument (horn for example is a lot more popular than bass oboe certainly) or due to certain instruments not being so great from OT. But that's up to the individual really. I look forward to the hearty debate on this site over whether horn 1, 2, 3, or 4 is better and so on.


----------



## Fry777 (Jan 23, 2019)

poetd said:


> It's going to be fascinating how this will pan out.
> 
> Word will soon get round - avoid WW from this pack, don't touch the Brass from this pack, so-and-so Strings aren't great - lists will emerge online of what exactly to pick from each of their libraries, which could mean a lot of content that may never get sold at all - content that cost a lot of money to produce.
> 
> We can but wait and see I guess....



I think we can view it this way and you have a point, but we could also take it from the opposite point of view : what if you're interested in only part of a big and costly library and didn't buy it due to not being able to justify the entire price tag ? With this system OT would at least get part of the revenue instead of nothing. This could really work for very specialised libraries like the Metropolis Arks, which are quite costly, where you regularly see a lot of people expressing interest on only a particular set of instruments but not the rest (Ark 3 and 4 being good examples of this).

Down the line, I could see OT trying to produce new smaller, maybe even niche libraries, without having to think of a whole new big coherent concept encompassing several instrument families. This would be cheaper to produce, and hopefully cheaper to buy too...


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 23, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Seems SF took on a new investor/owner a couple of years back, probably to cover the _Player _cost. OT might have done the same.


Do you mean _Kontakt Player _licensing or development of their proprietary _Player_? 



I've read sooo many posts these last days speculating about Kontakt Player encoding fees being exorbitantly high (most extreme one talked of libraries one fourth the cost without it, which I think is absolutely ridiculous), I have to wonder where that "info" is coming from. The only one who weighed in on that topic, whose opinion I value, is @EvilDragon who estimated everything else about making such a library costs waaaay more than the fees. If this was really such a big percentage of the retail price, then half the industry would be fucking retarded for _voluntarily _paying it only to get the fancy menu entry, NI Access DRM, and the Kontakt Player compatibility that only absolute beginners need since even tons of hobbyist have a full Kontakt version through their Komplete bundle. It can't be that 8dio is the only company who figured out that you can just... not pay that fee, and stick with requiring full Kontakt to run their libraries. I don't get it...


Till I know for sure what kind of DRM (if any) the new OT player is going to use, I have zero interest in it. If it's going to use iLok, it's dead to me. 


I wish I could be half as hyped for anything, as some of the people here are for an _entirely unproven _piece of sample player software. But I don't get it...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 23, 2019)

I think a point about the NI fees being high makes a lot more sense once you think about OT's wish to sell individual instruments. The only way to do that in the official NI ecosytem is to have separate libraries for each one, which then really would become a significant cost for even the bigger developers. You could of course not have them as player libraries, but that limits your market considerably.

Given that they have several new features here such as the mic-blending, plus the integrated shop to buy single products, we're a long way here from Kontakt which clearly justifies going their own way. It's much harder to make a case for Spitifre currently.

Also, from the presentation video, it does look to me to be the first sample player on the market to look like it was developed in this decade. I'm not talking about the flashy graphics, but rather the ease of use to build multiple instruments, choose between keyswitches or other methods of triggering etc. Rather than these things being bolted on by the developer one instrument at a time, it looks seamlessly and elegantly integrated into the player itself. And it looks much simpler and more user friendly than the otherwise impressive VSL player.

We all wait to see how reliable and efficient it is, which are the most important things, but looks to me like they've done some really good conceptual thinking. DRM is a big issue too.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm not an OT user so I don't have any skin in the game. But two things stuck out for me:

Developing (the same) libraries for both Kontakt and the new player...that'll cost dev time.
Despite developing a new player, Spitfire's new releases are still mainly Kontakt based. Would be interesting to know the reasons why, considering OT are going in the same direction.
As far as I can see, the new player is as much about providing new commercial avenues for OT (tiered purchases) as much as it is for improving the composing experience. No harm in that - companies have to make coin for all of this to work. But it'll be interesting to see how it plays out.
A


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 23, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> I'm not an OT user so I don't have any skin in the game. But two things stuck out for me:
> 
> Developing (the same) libraries for both Kontakt and the new player...that'll cost dev time.


Not much if they have a development tool of their own that can spit out a Kontakt patch with a few modifications. I bet they do.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 23, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Despite developing a new player, Spitfire's new releases are still mainly Kontakt based. Would be interesting to know




maybe they wanted to get a lot of real world testing on the ground before they move forward?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 23, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> maybe they wanted to get a lot of real world testing on the ground before they move forward?


Yeah, maybe so.

It's a very interesting step though. Spitfire and now OT appear to be starting a gradual shuffle away from Kontakt. Who's next? 8dio? I must admit, I kind of like the "everything in Kontakt" world. Not so much looking forward to the Wild West future of sample players. YMMV etc.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 23, 2019)

Looking at e.g. Realivox Blue, you can see that the Player encoding is about $20 for a $100 instrument.


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 23, 2019)

I don't think the 8dio, Cinesamples, Soundiron, Project Sam (etc.) crowd have deep enough pockets for a Sampler. I imagine it was even a stretch for OT.


----------



## robgb (Jan 23, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> But I don't get it...


I only get hyped about a player if it allows me to go behind the wrench and tinker, like the full Kontakt does. Because I have yet to buy a sample library that is perfect, and some of those imperfections can be repaired in Kontakt. Unless these libraries are mind-numbingly perfect, must-have libraries, I'm not much interested.


----------



## Raphioli (Jan 23, 2019)

Their new sampler has some interesting features, but I'm worried about the efficiency, because CAPSULE isn't really an efficient player. But of course, I would be really happy to be proven wrong.

I also wish they would add a sample editor to their player, just like the full version of Kontakt has. (other posters have already mentioned this)
It can be simple as choosing play back start points as well as loop points. (envelopes won't do it)
Because the sample cuts of short notes sometimes can become annoying because of the inconsistencies, which was mentioned a lot in another thread.
But in Kontakt, you could edit that which makes it fixable by the user. (time consuming yes, but at least we're able to do something about it rather than waiting for a fix that may or may NOT come.)

Besides their new sampler, the ability to buy individual instruments is amazing.


----------



## robgb (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm starting to get the impression that the whole point of the new player is to make it easier for people to buy their products. That's only a smart move if the player itself is excellent.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jan 23, 2019)

And you can test the player with a free library they will release! Very cool! Not much to loose...


----------



## Raphioli (Jan 23, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> And you can test the player with a free library they will release! Very cool! Not much to loose...




Yes, but what I would most likely do is use one of the OT libraries I already own and compare the same patches.
For example, comparing how much CPU&RAM would the same patch/s from Kontakt and their new sampler use when playing the same piece.

One more thing is, I wonder how they're going to handle their TM patches (as well as tempo sync'ed patches, since theres a lot of those in Ark3).
TM in Kontakt has come a long way and the quality of stretching samples have improved a lot in Kontakt. Im curious of the quality of those TM patches in their new sampler.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 23, 2019)

Normqn said:


> http://www.orchestraltools.com/jxlbrass



My Sherlock Holmes detection skills have deduced that this is exactly the same information as the link I provided; elementary my friend!


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jan 23, 2019)

Jeremy Gillam said:


> The auditorium was about half full — my guess would be about 1500 based on 3000 seat capacity. Tom Holkenborg hung out for a long time afterwards chatting and taking pictures which I thought was very cool of him.



The paramount theater seats just over 500, so I’d say there was maybe 300 people there. I think you may have googled “paramount theater” which is different than the paramount studios theater/screening room which is basically a slightly larger movie theater. Great turnout nontheless.


----------



## TheSteven (Jan 23, 2019)

Cinebient said:


> Yes, of course it is not a complete new innovation. I wonder why not more companies gone this way already.



Re why doesn't everybody create they're own playback engine...

Because employing a full time development team for possibly several years to create something worthwhile takes planning, resources, vision and the willingness to support that product (bug fixes, updates, improvements to keep it competitive and don't forget technical support) for years.
Your reasoning better be sound or you're going to be wasting a lot of resources that could be better used for other things. Not saying that the sample player is a good or bad move by OT, time will tell.

Many times people and companies will look at a piece software or service and think - 'Why should I pay XX to use this? I can create my own!' then spend 100x or a lot more than that trying to create something that even comes close. 

At one time I worked for a software company the leased software for the real estate industry. We had a number of customers who didn't like paying licensing fees and tried to create their own products that mirrored ours - all the efforts except 1 failed and no idea if that one ever became profitable.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jan 23, 2019)

Nmargiotta said:


> The paramount theater seats just over 500, so I’d say there was maybe 300 people there. I think you may have googled “paramount theater” which is different than the paramount studios theater/screening room which is basically a slightly larger movie theater. Great turnout nontheless.



Google lied! And apparently I have no skill at estimating crowd numbers. But hey, I'm a musician, I usually only need to count to 16.


----------



## constaneum (Jan 23, 2019)

Raphioli said:


> Their new sampler has some interesting features, but I'm worried about the efficiency, because CAPSULE isn't really an efficient player. But of course, I would be really happy to be proven wrong.



My experience with CAPSULE isn't really that great as well, especially the keyswitch patch. I dont know why the separate legato patch sounds better that the legato from the keyswitch patch.


----------



## richhickey (Jan 24, 2019)

Raphioli said:


> Their new sampler has some interesting features, but I'm worried about the efficiency, because CAPSULE isn't really an efficient player. But of course, I would be really happy to be proven wrong.



I see CAPSULE as the result of high ambitions hitting limits with KSP and the Kontakt engine. I wouldn't conclude they couldn't do better with an engine co-aligned with their vision. That said, writing a sample playback engine is a whole other game from writing Kontakt front-end scripts (and recording and editing samples and the other things they've already demonstrated competence in). So a lot will come down to whomever they have enlisted to build it, their budget, long-term commitment etc as others have said.

I do quite like Vienna Instruments Pro, so success is possible


----------



## daviddln (Jan 24, 2019)

Yes, VI Pro is great. And it's even better than Kontakt. So OT could do as well.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 24, 2019)

Regarding a proprietary sample engine for OT libraries, I am going to wait and see, but I think it is at least possible this could be a positive thing. I am basing that upon the Spitfire experience I have had over the past couple of months. Short story: I was wary of the Spitfire sample player, but when I finally installed it, I actually decided it was pretty good. My biggest concern had been about the apparent inability to purge samples from RAM like Kontakt does, but from what I can tell, Spitfire is doing something by default to prevent samples from filling up RAM in the way that they would with unpurged Kontakt instances. Case in point: I was afraid EWC was going to be a huge drain on memory without Kontakt's ability to purge samples, but I am finding it to be surprisingly light, which suggests to me that Spitfire must be doing some things under the hood to manage RAM usage that Kontakt doesn't.

If OT takes a similar approach with their sample engine to manage memory use and DFD streaming better than Kontakt does without requiring user action, and if they don't add something as ugly and stupid as an iLok requirement to the engine, then I would be inclined to at least give it a try. Personally I'd be very surprised if there was an iLok requirement, since there is going to be a free library associated with the download of the engine, and I really can't imagine them saying "try our FREE Layers library, included with our new sample engine ... but oh yeah, also make sure you have an iLok for it".


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 24, 2019)

iLok needn’t be all bad. Some devs such as Eventide allow multiple activations, including software ones. 

(Realise this is all wild speculation at this point).


----------



## CT (Jan 24, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> Case in point: I was afraid EWC was going to be a huge drain on memory without Kontakt's ability to purge samples, but I am finding it to be surprisingly light, which suggests to me that Spitfire must be doing some things under the hood to manage RAM usage that Kontakt doesn't.



My computer doesn't even meet the minimum system requirements listed for the Spitfire player, and the choir runs like a dream.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 24, 2019)

I like my iLok - I pay $30 a year for insurance, which is so much cheaper than VSL's. And it covers all the companies, not one. What I don't like is having to have multiple dongles because everyone has to have their own. I have 4 right now.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 24, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> iLok needn’t be all bad. Some devs such as Eventide allow multiple activations, including software ones.
> 
> (Realise this is all wild speculation at this point).



Of course. But I'm not speculating when I say that an iLok requirement on the OT player (as unlikely I as think that is) would be a showstopper for me.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 2, 2019)

sorry if it's been asked before but when is the new website going to be online?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 2, 2019)

I haven't seen this mentioned yet, but one of the big advantages of Kontakt, for me at least, is the ability to have everything easily accessible through quick-load. If a library isn't hosted in my quick-load, there's a decent chance I'll forget that I even have it.



N.Caffrey said:


> sorry if it's been asked before but when is the new website going to be online?


I don't remember them specifying when, other than saying 2019.


----------



## lgmcben (Sep 2, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> sorry if it's been asked before but when is the new website going to be online?


Curious about this as well. Any news on release date for the new web shop?


----------



## Adam Takacs (Sep 2, 2019)

lgmcben said:


> Curious about this as well. Any news on release date for the new web shop?



Nothing yet.
The announcement at the beginning of the year was a little early I think...


----------



## Rey (Sep 2, 2019)

lgmcben said:


> Curious about this as well. Any news on release date for the new web shop?


Nothing so far. But judging from their announcements trend....September-time macro.........November December sale and release or new ark maybe? also announcement of new webshop and sample player late December last year. But I dont like the way they keeping quite.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 2, 2019)

Rey said:


> I dont like the way they keeping quite.


Is there any way but one to keep quiet?

_Ponders for a moment..._

I suppose perhaps they could try it John Cage style.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## lgmcben (Sep 2, 2019)

Actually it's the Inspire bundle(seen in the keynote) that I'm waiting for, not the new shop.

I wonder if the bundle will go on sale(thus even cheaper) on Black Friday/Xmas.

Btw have Inspire ever went on sale before? I mean by Orchestral Tools themselves, not by Native Instruments like last year. ( dammit I missed those €349 Inspire 1+2 sale... /cry )


----------



## Rey (Sep 2, 2019)

lgmcben said:


> Actually it's the Inspire bundle(seen in the keynote) that I'm waiting for, not the new shop.
> 
> I wonder if the bundle will go on sale(thus even cheaper) on Black Friday/Xmas.
> 
> Btw have Inspire ever went on sale before? I mean by Orchestral Tools themselves, not by Native Instruments like last year. ( dammit I missed those €349 Inspire 1+2 sale... /cry )


They have been on sale last year. But i am not syre about t he bundle


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 2, 2019)

So there was the famous Cinematic Studio Bump... Now we have the Orchestral Tools Bump too


----------

